# Skyrim Absturz beim laden!



## DeadBody666 (13. April 2012)

Hallöchen Leutetz!
Wollte grade eben Skyrim zocken da stürztt mir das Spiel immer ab wenn er laden will.
Ich gehe ganz normal über Steam rein. Sobald ich auf "Fortfahren" oder "Laden" klicke fängt er ann zu laden stürzt dann aber ab! Habe es schon mit der Überpürüfung der Spieldaen versucht aber es hat nicht geholfen! 
hat hier jemand zufällig einen Tipp oder eine Lösung für mich parat?
Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus!!


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2012)

Hast Du Mods installiert? Teste mal ohne VIrenscanner aktiv.


----------



## DeadBody666 (13. April 2012)

Ja mods habe ich installiert! Habe es schon ohne mods probiert aber auch das hat nicht geholfen! Im Virenscanner ist die Skyrim.exe als Ausnahme angegeben!


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2012)

Hattest Du die Spielstände vlt mit einer Mod gespeichert, die Du jetzt gar nicht mehr hast?


----------



## DeadBody666 (13. April 2012)

Stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst! Eine Mod gibts wohl nicht mehr! Ist ne Questmod (Bigger is Better) oder so was in die Richtung!


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2012)

Wenn Du Pech hast, kann man den Spielstand nur mit der Mod laden ^^


----------



## DeadBody666 (13. April 2012)

Na ganz toll! Bin begeistert! Werde es mal probieren indem ich das Spiel neu installiere!

Edit: Nachdem ich Skyrim neu installiert habe funktioniert es wieder (mit allen Mods)!!!


----------

